# Touch and go?  No, its a low pass.



## Irreverent (Feb 18, 2010)

If you've never sat in the left seat, you might not truly understand.  Some of these pilots are just in ground-effect, a few of them are lower than their gear would be when on the ground.  :shock:

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=673_1203108120


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 19, 2010)

if i was the guy at 00:17 in that video i would have crapped my pants^^;
this video kicks SO much ass! very very nice^^


----------



## Bernad (Feb 20, 2010)

Very nice!
I see stuff like that sometimes during my lunch break when we are driving around the airstrip to get lunch.  Always cool to see everytime.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 21, 2010)

Sadly most of the times I've done a low approach it was a restricted low approach. That low and no gear would've gotten me eaten alive! Admittedly I was in the front cockpit rather than the left seat.


----------

